
Growing Traffic from 1k to 35k – A Zero-budget Marketing Experiment  - mgrouchy
http://www.citrify.com/2010/03/growing-traffic-from-1k-to-35k-a-zero-budget-marketing-experiment/
======
angelbob
I love the title, but more details about _how_ would be very nice :-)

Summary of article content: design for viral use, minimize friction. We
removed as much as possible to let people immediately open their photo and
start editing.

~~~
biznickman
Agreed ... where are the techniques that drove traffic and how did conversion
turn out on this product. This is one example wich proves the title alone can
sell a post.

------
IgorPartola
Repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1160380>

